# Abu Vs Penn



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Alright catfishers of men, I want to get 4 "big" poles for my boat for select fishing locations. Will put these on uglystik tigers.

What would you go with 

ABU Garcia 7000s
or
Penn 320 (might be 325)
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Man that is a loaded question. So many variables.

You runnin mono or braided? With braided line there isnt a need for anything over a 6500 abu. 

Fishing from a boat, or bank? If casting distance is a premium go with something that will let you cast bait a long way- Havent any experience with the 320, but my 7000 is nice to cast with at longer distances. I think the 320's are more boat/pier reels.

Also, boat fishing makes for a lot easier fight. you can go to them and work them at a steeper angle- takes a lot of the reel size out of it.

Personally I like my penn no. 9's a lot. Ive punished them through the years, but, Ya gotta admit the Abus are not a joke. Factor that in with penn farming out to chinese manufacturing, and go from there.

Also, the abus can be souped up a lot easier than the penns, but both companies have excellent customer service/parts departments.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Itll be mono from a boat...casting not a reel big issue. 

will be using large baits with large weights.....2-3lb shad/skips with 4 or more ounces of lead.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I fish with Fisherman5567 ALOT!! We've talked about this setup before. I may be able to answer some of the questions. 

The 4 setups will almost exclusively be used on the Ohio River from a boat with big # mono line. Big rods/reels for big fish right??

IMHO I would go with Abu. They haven't failed you yet man!!!


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

OK.

Some things to consider.

The 300 series are a graphite frame reel. That to me eliminates it

The 7000 is a great choice for sure. Holds a lot of line. Very Durable.

One thought you might consider. The Penn Levelwind series are a great bargain.

I have a couple of 9M's and a 309M. I landed a 175 pound bull shark on Daytona Beach using the 309 and 30 pound test. They are flat out winches. A quick search turned up some new penns in the 60 dollar range. Ebay turns them up much cheaper. One reason I like them for heavy applications is the gear ratio. They are 3-1's. While "slower" to retrieve, they do tend to make working with the heavy stuff you intend to use a lot easier.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, I lnow have 4 6500's on my heavy boat rods and have never had any problem with them so far. I do have 1 - 7000 and really like the winch like capabilities it has but dont like the weight, size and castability of it vs the 6500's nor do I like the clicker to engage the reel. I use 30 lb mono on my 6500 and can cast 3 oz way farther then I would ever need to. 

A lot would depend on the rod being used, my 6500's are all on Med-Heavy Tiger rods and its a good combination.

Salmonid


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I definately do live the 309 levelwinds...i looked at those also. 

it would be 30# mono on med-heavy tiger rods.

309s alot better that the 320(5) penns?


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

I've owned quite a few of both and prefer Penn. Especially for trolling, the 310 gti. For casting, the penn reels are quite pricy, but I do own a TRQ100.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

quote

2-3lb shad/skips 

now thats a skippy


if my calculator is right the line capacity of mono
6500 @ 30 lb= 93yds
7000 @ 30 lb=151yds
309 @ 30 lb=350yds

are the penns that much bigger in size than the 7000's?

the gear ratio on the penn's 2.8:1?


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

catfishhunter33 said:


> quote
> 
> 2-3lb shad/skips
> 
> ...


personally to me, the sizes are about the same. 7000s are a lil longer in width, if youwere to make em the same width as the penn 309 (squish em) it would be about the same.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

fisherman5567 said:


> I definately do live the 309 levelwinds...i looked at those also.
> 
> it would be 30# mono on med-heavy tiger rods.
> 
> 309s alot better that the 320(5) penns?



I guess it would depend on what you consider better. They are just geared toward different things.

I know that the levelwinds are kinda the entry level penns, but then again that used to put them above most companies midline stuff. I know I dont like the newer chinese made equipment. On the 309's its easily identified by the aluminum spool. The chromed versions were made in the US. Saw a couple on ebay in the 10-15 dollar range. for that price you could buy it, and fix whatevers wrong and most likely still be under the 60 dollar range.

The 309 is tons bigger than the 7000. 

But again, your lookin at good qualtiy which ever way you go.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use Abu 6500's and love them. I would not switch to any other reel. This is what I use out of my boat as well as on the bank. I use 30 lb line or braid and both work great in them.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I have Many Abu's and several Penn 321 GTI's. I use the 6500/6600's for casting and the 321's mounted on 7' Ugly Stick Tigers for trolling BIG baits in fall. PENN for big fish! 
Maybe you should get 2 of each!


----------



## ram-rod (Feb 9, 2009)

these guys already said it but i will say it again. i own many abu 6500 rockets, and c3's i cant think of any reason why i would switch to anything else. if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Penns for trolling Abu's for casting. Can't beat the ruggedness of the Penn 209s or 309s and parts are easily available + large line capacity. If made in the USA and cheaper price is desired you can find a lot of good deals on used Penns on Ebay.


----------

